# Question on skeleton models; human, visible people and horse



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm trying to find a _slightly_ larger than 1:6 scale skeleton kit. I see that Skilcraft and Lindberg have a "14 inch" tall kit that I think uses the same molds (I guess the Skilcraft kit was from the early 90s while the Lindberg is more recent?). 

I'm wondering do the "Visible Man" (and woman) kits also use the same skeleton as the plain old Human Skeleton from Lindberg or Skilcraft?

Is the skeleton _actually_ 14" tall or does that include the base?

Also, about what scale is the Visible Horse kit from Skilcraft?

Any info much appreciated!

Sean


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

SC,

The reference I have, _Classic Plastic_, gives the scales for the Renwal Visible Man as 1/5 and the Visible Horse, 1/8. The Visible Man is the same model released by Revell and Skillcraft. I know Renwal released the skeleton as a separate kit; I'm not sure whether the other manufacturers have done the same.

Lindberg's web site says their Transparent Man kit is 18" tall; if they're not counting the base that would mean the figure is 1/4 scale, assuming it relates to a 72 inch tall man.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

the Lindberg kit is the WORST skeleton kit out there!.. the image on the box front ain't whats inside the box!!.... they should be done for fraud!... the skull looks more like an apes and the jaw line is almost missing!.. my advice is to stay well clear!... can't really recommend a larger than 1/6th kit - but my personal favourite is the Airfix 1/6th... i have a few old 60's and 70's ones still in there boxes..


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

I have an original Renwall Visible Woman which I can't reach right now...it's at the foot of my stash...however from memory it does seem pretty tall, along the lines of the bigger Screamin' figures like The Rocketeer and Flash Gordon which would put it at 1/4.
Don't hold me to that though....the mind sometimes plays strange tricks!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Lindberg skeleton is worthless. Renwal's visible man and woman used the same skeleton and it was also sold by Revell


----------



## Mark McGovern (Apr 25, 1999)

SC,

There's also this little oddity, called the "Box O' Bones"; I won one at a Halloween party a few years back. I Googled it just for kicks and, sure enough, Amazon.com has it:
http://www.amazon.com/American-Science-Surplus-BOX-BONES/dp/B000JRBKW6. Although it's made as a snap-togther toy, it would build into a halfway decent foot-tall skeleton - at that height it's about 1/6 scale.

You haven't said what you want to do with this skeleton kit. If you're looking for an anatomically accurate representation, then your best bet would be the Renwal/Revell or perhaps the Airfix models (I'll take our Britkitters' words for the quality of the Airfix skeleton). But if this skeleton is going to be the jumping-off point for something like a decaying zombie, Death, etc., even the $2.95 Box O' Bones might serve your purpose.


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

The Airfix skeleton is the best I've seen for anatomical accuracy and it was available right up to the early '90's I think.
If they still have the mould they should reissue it.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Airfix kit is quite nice but nowdays can be quite pricey on eBay. It was last out about 10 years ago with a pot of glow paint.


----------



## SpaceCrawler (Mar 22, 2010)

Thanks for the input guys. I was planning on customizing it, making a sort of grim reaper type figure, also making it jointed so I could reposition the limbs. I was planning on combining bits and pieces from different skeleton kits if I need more ribs for example, or lengthen limbs, etc. I hoped to begin with a pretty good looking skeleton though. 

Anyone have a _real_ photo of the Skilcraft/Lindberg skeleton or the skeleton in the visible people kit (as it was said the picture on the box isn't what you get)? I think I may have had this kit as a kid (I remember that sort of heart shaped display stand) but it was so long ago I can't remember the quality or size.

For anyone who wants a good 1/6 skeleton The Bones Book And Skeleton (book by Stephen Cumbaa) comes with a pretty decent 1/6 skeleton, though it's doesn't seem to be styrene plastic. But it's the closest 1/6 skeleton I have found. Still I needed one that was just slightly bit larger and styrene would be best so I can easily customize it.

Sean


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The Renwal/Revell/ skeleton, which was also used in the Visible man kit has a heart shaped base. Skilcraft (somehow related to Lindberg) currently runs that kit.

The Lindberg Skeleton is very crude and toylike (the skull is the worst part) and molded in some funky rubbery plastic. The kit I had as a kit (30 years ago) had a black circular stand. However, I think current boxings of the Lindberg kit may show the (superior) Renwal/Skilcraft Skeleton on the cover photo, but thats NOT whats in the kit.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

Mark McGovern said:


> SC,
> 
> There's also this little oddity, called the "Box O' Bones"; I won one at a Halloween party a few years back. I Googled it just for kicks and, sure enough, Amazon.com has it:
> http://www.amazon.com/American-Science-Surplus-BOX-BONES/dp/B000JRBKW6. Although it's made as a snap-togther toy, it would build into a halfway decent foot-tall skeleton - at that height it's about 1/6 scale.
> ...


i second the recommendation for the box-x-bones. i used to sell them when i owned a brick and mortar halloween shop in the 80s. its surprisingly well sculpted.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

Ive never seen the box o bones before.. but you can usualy judge the quality of the skeleton kit by the skull!... there are some Airfix bargain kits now and again... the last one i purchased a few months ago was less than $10.


----------



## aressiont27 (Sep 27, 2012)

You can easily get them online. Have a look to this store for more information.
_________________
human skull bones


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

I had a 12" - 14" tall skeleton back in the late 1960's that I rebuilt into a string puppet. It glowed in the dark. I still have the skull. I used to display it next to the renwal (?) skull that I painted to match a very old skull our high school art teacher had....except I had some gold and silver teeth in it.


----------

